# Pacific Rim



## Harbinger (Jul 13, 2013)

O-oh my...fucking...god...
That was just...
Fuck...
I mean...holy shit balls.
I loved THE SHIT outta every second of that movie...
The kickass action, the detailed environments, they scored huge bonus points from me from actually making sets. I need to watch again, and again, and again...

Anyone else just see it?
Any comments beside "holy fuck its awesome" will be deemed wrong.


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 13, 2013)

I didn't get it, heres what I didn't get.
"We thought the Aliens would come from outer space, but they come from deep beneath the ocean." 
Alien's origin came from the fact that humans saw them, in outer space. So if Aliens come from Earth,
doesn't that mean their just normal monsters?
Still nice movie, I really liked it


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 13, 2013)

They are alien as they are not from earth, who knows where exactly, it was just a portal on earth leading to the aliens location.


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 13, 2013)

That's kinda the point, we don't know xD


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 14, 2013)

Can't wait to see this in a few days. 

I had no idea what this movie was then I saw trailer to find:
1. Giant monsters.
2. Guillermo del Toro.
And I was sold.


----------



## Tyranny (Jul 16, 2013)

When I first heard about it I knew I was going to love it as much as I do now. I love how the kaiju are so detailed and unique and just plain awesome, more than enough to satisfy me until the 2014 godzilla. I really wanna go and see it again. For sure I'm getting the DVD when it comes, and the comics but what pisses me off is that the game of it is only a damn downloadable 360 game, make it for the damn PS3 also and NOT just a download. Did anyone stay after the credits? If not you should of.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 16, 2013)

Saw it last Thursday, loved it, gonna see it again this Friday after PAX day 1. Can't wait to get the artbook. 

@Tyranny - the post credits thing was really kinda eh, you wouldn't really be missing much if you left.


----------



## Tyranny (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm not talking about the hannible chau scene. I was refering to the ray haryhausen and ishiro honda mentioning.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 16, 2013)

I guess it depends on how you look at the movie.

I never thought the trailer was about engaging characters or storyline - I felt it was big monsters and robots in epic fighting. Pacific Rim delivers. Better than metal junk flying around like Bay's Transformers. 

However, I think in a way it's parodying other action movies though Del Toro wasn't really strong on dialog in his movies (English ones anyways - Pan's Labyrinth is a different animal). Characters are just flat and seen in every big action summer movie. The stinger (ie end credits) was just as expected - telegraphed.

Some people went in expecting more which at no point I ever felt it was about characters and all about just seeing shit get torn up, enough to make Man of Steel jealous.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 16, 2013)

Tyranny said:


> I'm not talking about the hannible chau scene. I was refering to the ray haryhausen and ishiro honda mentioning.



Neither was I, but I had forgotten about that.


----------



## Harbinger (Jul 16, 2013)

Fuck i knew i should have stayed, what happened?
And yeah my dad told me about the art book after i said the designs were awesome. He's dealt with the guy that helped design them. My dads into resin kit models of sci-fi/horror characers and the guy Simon Lee (Spiderleezero or something on forums) made and sold his own designs.

Thought it was funny though if it was that guy, cause im not sure if he worked on hellboy or pans labrynth but the kaiju had similar traits to the monsters in there.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 16, 2013)

The funny thing about concept artbooks is that they're polished after the fact to market it "as the process" A lot of concept art isn't always polished like people believe, and are just made to get the concept out so others can work on it. In addition, if they released a lot of concept art - they'd probably be sued for copyright infringement because it's not uncommon to use other parts of people's work in major movies/games etc as part of the process. 

It's not that I don't enjoy them some of them have some interesting designs, but it is sad they try to make it sound like all the work was done in this fashion giving a false idea of how concept work on projects actually work.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 16, 2013)

Saw it today. I thought I'd seen boring main characters before, but then *Pacific Rim* happened. That and the teal-and-orange really turned me off but the effects were stellar. And there were moments in the story that were legitimately fascinating.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> O-oh my...fucking...god...
> That was just...
> Fuck...
> I mean...holy shit balls.
> ...


>Not Zeta Gundam.


lol.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 16, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> >Not Zeta Gundam.
> 
> 
> lol.


Well, this movie does seem to be influenced by mecha anime, at least in part.

Personally, from what I've seen (which is very little), I prefer G Gundam over Zeta Gundam.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 17, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> Personally, from what I've seen (which is very little), I prefer G Gundam over Zeta Gundam.








You haven't watched G yet?


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jul 18, 2013)

Saw it yesterday, was pretty good. Had a lot of great action and effects, but some parts were really clichÃ©. If there would be a sequel, I'd like it to be mostly about the two leads and with a different unique plot.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 19, 2013)

Well if you're looking for some art from the Film, Frank Hong has posted quite a few on his CGHub gallery

http://frankhong.cghub.com/images/

Also:

http://cghub.com/images/view/541439/

http://cghub.com/images/view/541447/

http://cghub.com/images/view/585331/

http://cghub.com/images/view/586169/

http://siweb.cghub.com/images/


----------



## Dreythalion (Jul 20, 2013)

I had to drag my mate out of there by her neck. she kept squeeing and going OMG OMG OMG. 
Then again giant mecha has always been my thing when it comes to blowing stuff up and this movie freaking DEE-LIVERE-D. I was just a bit more calm about it kinda...maybe..aw hell who am I kidding I squeed too.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 21, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> Saw it yesterday, was pretty good. Had a lot of great action and effects, but some parts were really clichÃ©. If there would be a sequel, I'd like it to be mostly about the two leads and with a different unique plot.


The two leads or at least the main guy, were so fucking boring though. You can say "Well you know what you're walking into when you go to see Pacific Rim." But goddamn he was such a typical, boring, whitebread protagonist in every way. As a side note he had a weird face :-/


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 21, 2013)

I only want to see it because of Guillermo Del Toro, Charlie Day, and Ron Pearlman.  

If those people weren't involved I would avoid it like a homeless penny hooker.


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 23, 2013)

I heard that shitty Adam Sandler movie outgrossed this movie.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 23, 2013)

Glaice said:


> I heard that shitty Adam Sandler movie outgrossed this movie.



I heard that America doesn't really like this movie. I don't really understand why. 

I also heard that they spent almost 3/4 what it cost to make the movie on advertising. Half of that was advertising on ESPN. You'd think this type of movie would appeal to jocks, but I guess not...


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 23, 2013)

Yea, Grown Ups 2 got a 19/100 from critics and 23/100 from users on Metacritic.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 23, 2013)

Glaice said:


> Yea, Grown Ups 2 got a 19/100 from critics and 23/100 from users on Metacritic.



Oh no, I was referring to Americans not really liking Pacific Rim. I have no trouble seeing why anyone would dislike Grown Ups 2. 

I know most of the internet loves it, but most of the internet is not exactly an accurate representation of the cinema going crowd.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jul 23, 2013)

d.batty said:


> I only want to see it because of Guillermo Del Toro, Charlie Day, and Ron Pearlman.
> 
> If those people weren't involved I would avoid it like a homeless penny hooker.


*Saw it is a del Toro movie* "Oh?"

*Saw C. Day is in it* "Oooohhh?!" 

*Saw R. Pearlman is in it* "Sold to Pacific Rim!"


----------



## Fernin (Jul 31, 2013)

As a love letter to giant monster and mecha shows, Pacific Rims hits every fucking button possible, and wins. The surprisingly decent acting and fun (if predictable) were just icing on the cake. Movies are supposed to entertain. And I was very entertained indeed. A well made game based on the prior five years of Kaiju smashing would be excellent as well. Not holding my breath though. 

Also, Coyote Tango needed more screen time than just a flash back. ;_; That thing is fucking cool.


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 2, 2013)

I personally went to see this film for robots beating the ever living crap out of Kaiju and vice versa; if that was all it was I'd still love it. I honestly couldn't care less about the character development or characters themselves here, because they were admittedly bland and boring.


But who cares?! We have robots and monsters fighting!


----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 3, 2013)

I saw the movie. It was amazing I think, though some of the characters had strong accents that made it hard to understand what they were saying.
Also it sometimes bugs me seeing mecha move slowly. I want fast moving mechas like Eva units.


Imperial Impact said:


> You haven't watched G yet?


I've only seen the first episode of G Gundam. But I loved what I saw.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 3, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> some of the characters had strong accents that made it hard to understand what they were saying.



STROIKAH EUREKAH


----------



## Fernin (Aug 3, 2013)

Battlechili1 said:


> I want fast moving mechas like Eva units.



I don't. Mecha are supposed to be big, powerful behemoths. Not ballet dancers that should buckle under their own weight. If Eva units were about 1/3rd the size, it would be passable. But, alas, it isn't. Gundam/Big O style mecha > Eva 'mecha' every day of the week.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 4, 2013)

EVA Units are much smaller arent they? I freaking love both, Gypsey Danger because it reminded me of a Spartan and EVA 01 because of her insane bloodthirtsy bad-assery. Both styles do if done correctly.


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 4, 2013)

Saw it yesterday. Gave me a mechaboner.


----------

